# MoneyGram problems?



## Thombert (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone ever have a problem with payment using MoneyGram? I was denied because of "Security issues". WTF!!


----------



## D0C (Jan 19, 2011)

tried to use it last week same kinda problem WU is better anyways


----------



## ROID (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you tell them it was for a friend or for business ?

I sent money a while back through money gram and within 3 hours someone in california made a fake ID of me and went and got a refund. Pretty sure a money collector for a lab went awol and stole a lot of people's money that day.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea with Moneygram always tell them its for a friend/family and you will receive nothing in return.


----------



## Thombert (Jan 19, 2011)

I told them it was for a family member. They asked me 100 questions. They even wanted me to pronounce the recipients name. You know how hard that can be.
I'm thinking that it may have something to do with my email account. When I set it up I put in a phony name. Live and learn I guess. I'll go to WU tomorrow. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## ROID (Jan 19, 2011)

Thombert said:


> I told them it was for a family member. They asked me 100 questions. They even wanted me to pronounce the recipients name. You know how hard that can be.
> I'm thinking that it may have something to do with my email account. When I set it up I put in a phony name. Live and learn I guess. I'll go to WU tomorrow. Thanks for the input guys.



you done it over the internet ?they have to be able to verify your name and if you give false information it won't work. you can't send more than 899.00 over the net either.

  Just go to an agent and do it in person. It will go. WU is too expensive.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tell them its none of there business. I always tell them its a family friend and thats it. they start to ask more questions tell them either take your money or your going to use WU.


----------



## gym66 (Jan 19, 2011)

i goto a foreign owned  corner mart they never ask any questions.  nor do they care where or why im sending money.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

gym66 said:


> i goto a foreign owned corner mart they never ask any questions. nor do they care where or why im sending money.


----------



## ROID (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

WU denied me at a grocery store location once... i was ordering from gx 2 weeks prior to them getting 'busted'

it was odd...

the chick kept going off and talking with a manager....

then the manager and assistant manager came to me telling me they wont be doing it for security reasons. (i said family too)

they said they could lose their jobs and the destination was flagged and blah blah blah. i flipped saying, do i look like a fucking terrorist? and ripped the paper work up and stormed out. they call the rite aid across the street to warn them and when i walked in they said they wu was down....

was very fishy!


----------



## BigBird (Jan 20, 2011)

Crank said:


> WU denied me at a grocery store location once... i was ordering from gx 2 weeks prior to them getting 'busted'
> 
> it was odd...
> 
> ...


 
Wow.  Maybe it's b/c you're one sketchy looking dude?  Haha j/k Crank.  They should stop playing the role of Gestapo and just do their effing jobs.


----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

lol. thanks bb lol. i think i did it there too many times... but they were acting like i was osama binladen lol


----------



## BigBird (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, luckily the WU I've regularly used always has teenagers working the counter and they just process my request and don't even make eye contact with me - just the way I like it.


----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

ya. i send the old lady in now with the baby. that speeds up the process too lol


----------



## BigBird (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice.  There's nothing quite like having an understanding, tolerant and good old lady at your side.


----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

yup. a mans only as good as his woman. she pins me. and checks my bp and shit. couldnt do it without her lol


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Jan 20, 2011)

@ OP: THEY KNOW.

jk lol same happened to me. Now its just cash in envelopes.


----------

